# Painting New Oak Cabinets



## Frap38 (Dec 10, 2015)

So we ordered custom Maple cabinets to be painted white. They arrived 6 weeks after the order in OAK!! I'm flipping a house and time requires that I must take the partial refund versus having them redone. 

My question is - to get a smooth finish, void of wood grain, should I use a sanding sealer like Zinsser's? Or do you think a couple coats of Pig Shelac sanded well will get me smooth?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is a link to a thread that covered this not too long ago:http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=50377&referrerid=7024

If it was me, think I'd just paint them and not worry about the grain showing if you are simply doing is a flip. It's a fair amount of work and grain will still show somewhat.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

You have a budget that allows for custom maple cabinets. And now you have even more cash with the partial refund.

Have you considered subbing the job out?


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

try kem aqua high build primer. And finish with kem aqua plus waterborne lacquer


----------



## Frap38 (Dec 10, 2015)

RH "If it was me, think I'd just paint them and not worry about the grain showing"

I just can't - I worry.


----------



## Frap38 (Dec 10, 2015)

AlphaWolf: "try kem aqua high build primer" 

I've coated with Binz already.


----------



## Frap38 (Dec 10, 2015)

I Paint Paint: "Have you considered subbing the job out?"

No.


----------



## Frap38 (Dec 10, 2015)

RH said:


> Here is a link to a thread that covered this not too long ago:http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=50377&referrerid=7024
> 
> If it was me, think I'd just paint them and not worry about the grain showing if you are simply doing is a flip. It's a fair amount of work and grain will still show somewhat.


Thanks for the link,... I did use the search function assuming this conversation would have already existed- however, it did not show up. :thumbup:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Unless you plan on using a boat load of bondo, you're gonna have grain showing. It's oak. You could hit them with a cheap high build exterior product or a high build primer ( sw peel stop builds pretty well and dries clear)for a first coat just to try to fill in the voids then top coat with something nicer I guess. Not a preferred method for sure and if you mess up sanding is pretty much out the window, but only 2 words really matter right now, "for sale". It won't hurt anything, it's just not preferred. But neither is the oak. I dunno, that's what I've got on it anyway...wondering what others think.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Frap38 said:


> AlphaWolf: "try kem aqua high build primer"
> 
> I've coated with Binz already.


BIN, then why are you asking???


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It's ok to prime twice.


----------



## Frap38 (Dec 10, 2015)

chrisn said:


> BIN, then why are you asking???


Yes, I did two coats. I found that the ready patch works pretty well for filling. I went that route and they look good.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> high build primer ( sw peel stop builds pretty well and dries clear)


Do you put it on thick and then sand some before top coat? Or do you put on thin layers? 

Ever try PrimeRx? It's kinda like xim's peel bond

Just curious.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Prime rx is good for building also.ive never used it on cabs that's for sure... no idea how they'd turn out. I was just going for the build. And yes, thin coats. Those cabs wont hold onto much. Its a heavy product and would likely want to run off a smooth surface if applied to heavily...I wouldnt try to sand it, i think it'd be too soft. Just gotta be a good sprayer and not screw it up. I'd top coat in satin...probably solo again for build and the sheen would be more forgiving...again, key words are "for sale".Looks like he got it handled though,mh is a great product.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

It's Oak

Ypu arent getting rid of the grain

You can put all the primer and sand till the cows come home and your still going to see the grain

I just let customers know this when I look at a job if they want oak painted,this is how it is

You cant change the wood species with primer or paint,or swedish putty


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

All these people posting don't know how to coat oak without the grain showing ???I would kick you off a job like this no kidding... It's called grain filler is a lot of work sanding and a prime after but it can be done...Shheesh!

http://www.hardwareworld.com/Woodgr...pEC0RR1.aspx?gclid=CLPb14r7i8oCFYQYHwodXCEH1Q


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> http://www.hardwareworld.com/Woodgr...pEC0RR1.aspx?gclid=CLPb14r7i8oCFYQYHwodXCEH1Q


Yeah we know about it, least I do.

Question is: is the old masters sprayable? I doubt it, but who knows.

Let us know.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice!!! You guys are a wealth of great info.ty for sharing!!
Been using bondo for years....never even heard of grain filler. Never asked either.lol


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah we know about it, least I do.
> 
> Question is: is the old masters sprayable? I doubt it, but who knows.
> 
> Let us know.


Prolly not I just use a rag or putty knife to work it into the grain let it dry then sand to a smooth finish for prime coat if painting...


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

We have done some where we filled with grain filler and sanded but man its a lot of work. Last one we did we put 2 coats of oil primer and 3 coats of oil finish sanding between coats and the grain was virtually gone. If you held a door in the light at the right angle and were looking for it you could see a little but just on the cabinets you could not see it. I was surprised and it saved a lot of time.


----------

